# Ajwain Seeds



## Jake11 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a bag of ajwain seeds and was looking for ideas on how to use them.

I seem to recall they were a good ingredient for adding to baking or bread recipes.

Would you use them whole or grind/crush first.

Thanks


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

They are really good in all curries. You can leave them whole if you are making a dish that is not smooth or grind them or crush in a mortar and pestle. They also add a good flavour to Coleslaw, add crushed to meat rubs for BBQ's. Also good anything with cheese! Use sapringly, the flavour is strong.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dry roast them in a pan before use to enhance the flavour and nearly forgot to tell you that they are a digestive so add to bean and lentil dishes. They work well in carrot dishes, in fact if you make anything where you would use cumin,  ajwain will work well. 
Carrot soup with garam masala and ajwain is delicious!
I'm trying to thing how to explain the flavour, a little stronger than thyme, a bit bitter and peppery.


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Great, as a veggie I live on beans, soups and lentils

Thanks


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jake11 said:


> Great, as a veggie I live on beans, soups and lentils
> 
> Thanks



They are perfect for dahl! And good with Naan too. I make a creamy chana dahl curry with naan and add the Ajwain to both


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 30, 2011)

So I roasted and ground the seeds and used them in my favourite butternut squash soup recipe in place of cinnamon. Delicious, my new favorite spice

Making curry powder today, and I'm going to add ground ajwain. I think it should work well.


----------

